# Used Lathe Purchase - Advice Needed on Jet 1442VS



## Steve in VA (Sep 26, 2019)

I have an opportunity to purchase a used Jet 1442 VS lathe, which would be a huge upgrade for me. I'm going to look at it tomorrow night and would love your advice.

1) In general, what should I be weary of? Is there a tell tale sign or something specific to check that would indicate past or future problems?

2) Are there any known problems with this particular model?

3) I'll obviously turn it on, bring it up to speed, and check the belt & alignment. What else???

4) What is a fair price these days for a used (assume none of the above presents any issues) one?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lathemaster (Sep 26, 2019)

I've had that Model for over 5 years with no issues. Great lathe. I have no clue what a used lathe would go for.

Check the belt. Look at the bed is there rust pitting. 

Mike


----------



## B Rogers (Sep 26, 2019)

I would chuck some stock in between centers and tighten the quill. Make sure headstock bearings are holding and not worn to the point of slipping. Not sure of the age but nothing more aggravating than bad bearings. I would check set screws on the belt pulleys as well to make sure they're not stripped. Also, the obvious...pay attention for any "electrical"type smell from the motor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 26, 2019)

Good luck. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 26, 2019)

Was my go to lathe for many years.... worked great .. I did change out headstock bearings 3 years ago .. was not to difficult...
Now that I have a 3520 the jet is set up with my vacuum chuck 
Good luck


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 26, 2019)

Thanks everyone! 

Any thoughts on a reasonable and fair for both parties price range? I know it's hard to gauge without seeing it, but assume it's in decent shape and no issues mentioned above. If you were looking at one, what ballpark would seem reasonable?


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 26, 2019)

I’ve seen them around here anywhere between $700 and $ 1400 ... some come with tools while others don’t ... I usually want to pay 50% of new price ... will sometimes go as much as 60% but it depends on how much I want the tool


----------



## TimR (Sep 26, 2019)

Steve in VA said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Any thoughts on a reasonable and fair for both parties price range? I know it's hard to gauge without seeing it, but assume it's in decent shape and no issues mentioned above. If you were looking at one, what ballpark would seem reasonable?


So, with so many full EVS (electronic variable speed) machines out there with speed control below 450 rpm, it would be a hard sell to me, especially if I planned to turn at limits of swing. A big out of balance piece that you can’t ease up or down in rpm just seems like a negative, but that’s just my 2 cents. I’ve only turned on a machine with Reeves drive once, so not a machine I have much experience with. My first lathe was a Jet1642 which was a great machine, and easily handles stock at its limits. 
On plus side to the 1442, I’m guessing repairs would be cheaper than replacing a VFD, rare that would be though. 
A bit of rambling, but to answer question on price, I’d think $500-600 on high side of price without chucks, etc. and for that, I’d rather have the jet 1221vs. Do you need the 40” length? Do you want a larger lathe at some point and keep the other lathe? Do you want to use 1” or 1-1/4” chucks long term , I don’t know what size on the 1440, but the 1642 is same 1-1/4” as the bigger Powermatic


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 26, 2019)

TimR said:


> So, with so many full EVS (electronic variable speed) machines out there with speed control below 450 rpm, it would be a hard sell to me, especially if I planned to turn at limits of swing. A big out of balance piece that you can’t ease up or down in rpm just seems like a negative, but that’s just my 2 cents. I’ve only turned on a machine with Reeves drive once, so not a machine I have much experience with. My first lathe was a Jet1642 which was a great machine, and easily handles stock at its limits.
> On plus side to the 1442, I’m guessing repairs would be cheaper than replacing a VFD, rare that would be though.
> A bit of rambling, but to answer question on price, I’d think $500-600 on high side of price without chucks, etc. and for that, I’d rather have the jet 1221vs. Do you need the 40” length? Do you want a larger lathe at some point and keep the other lathe? Do you want to use 1” or 1-1/4” chucks long term , I don’t know what size on the 1440, but the 1642 is same 1-1/4” as the bigger Powermatic



I definitely don't think I'd turn much at close to 40" long, but rather was more interested in the larger capacity for bowls and such as I think I'd like to turn some larger pieces. My current lathe is probably considered a midi.....12" and 3/4HP. The 1442 is a 1" so I can still use my Nova chuck. My understanding is he has a chuck and a number of tools, and even some hickory and walnut wood to boot! 

The bottom line is I don't NEED a new lathe, but I've been keeping my eyes open and this opportunity came up so I thought I might jump into the big leagues. You all are so knowledgeable that I thought I'd see what I may be getting into, what to take into consideration, and what to look out for before taking a look at it tomorrow afternoon. 

When you say "can't ease up or down in RPM" Tim, I understand what you mean for a balance perspective, but this is the variable speed model. Or are you saying that your concern is that at its lowest speed, it's still too fast to start and the fact that there is not an infinite speed range from 0 to is max speed (3,000) is an issue? Assuming I round my blanks to start, is that still a big concern?


----------



## TimR (Sep 26, 2019)

Steve in VA said:


> I definitely don't think I'd turn much at close to 40" long, but rather was more interested in the larger capacity for bowls and such as I think I'd like to turn some larger pieces. My current lathe is probably considered a midi.....12" and 3/4HP. The 1442 is a 1" so I can still use my Nova chuck. My understanding is he has a chuck and a number of tools, and even some hickory and walnut wood to boot!
> 
> The bottom line is I don't NEED a new lathe, but I've been keeping my eyes open and this opportunity came up so I thought I might jump into the big leagues. You all are so knowledgeable that I thought I'd see what I may be getting into, what to take into consideration, and what to look out for before taking a look at it tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> When you say "can't ease up or down in RPM" Tim, I understand what you mean for a balance perspective, but this is the variable speed model. Or are you saying that your concern is that at its lowest speed, it's still too fast to start and the fact that there is not an infinite speed range from 0 to is max speed (3,000) is an issue? Assuming I round my blanks to start, is that still a big concern?


Steve, great if you can get pieces rough and well balanced, that’s ideal...but you never know. 
To be safe, let me defer last question to @woodman6415 ...Wendell, what is lowest speed and what are the speed steps/ranges like?


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 26, 2019)

Steve in VA said:


> I definitely don't think I'd turn much at close to 40" long, but rather was more interested in the larger capacity for bowls and such as I think I'd like to turn some larger pieces. My current lathe is probably considered a midi.....12" and 3/4HP. The 1442 is a 1" so I can still use my Nova chuck. My understanding is he has a chuck and a number of tools, and even some hickory and walnut wood to boot!
> 
> The bottom line is I don't NEED a new lathe, but I've been keeping my eyes open and this opportunity came up so I thought I might jump into the big leagues. You all are so knowledgeable that I thought I'd see what I may be getting into, what to take into consideration, and what to look out for before taking a look at it tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> When you say "can't ease up or down in RPM" Tim, I understand what you mean for a balance perspective, but this is the variable speed model. Or are you saying that your concern is that at its lowest speed, it's still too fast to start and the fact that there is not an infinite speed range from 0 to is max speed (3,000) is an issue? Assuming I round my blanks to start, is that still a big concern?



Thanks guys - I really appreciate the guidance!! I believe the lowest speed is 450. What I can't seem to find out, including in the Jet manuel, is if the VS method is in "steps" such as 450 OR 600, or if you can get speeds in between 450 to 600. The "spindle speeds" as marked are 450, 600, 850,1100, 1500, 1900, 2300, and 3000.


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 26, 2019)

Steve in VA said:


> Thanks guys - I really appreciate the guidance!! I believe the lowest speed is 450. What I can't seem to find out, including in the Jet manuel, is if the VS method is in "steps" such as 450 OR 600, or if you can get speeds in between 450 to 600. The "spindle speeds" as marked are 450, 600, 850,1100, 1500, 1900, 2300, and 3000.


I think that’s right .. I keep mine on 600 for bottom clean up when vacuum chucking


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 27, 2019)

@Steve in VA if you're around Leesburg, check this one out.

Http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/tls/d/leesburg-jet-wood-lathe/6986813693.html


----------



## Rich P. (Sep 27, 2019)

I think you are looking at the older Jet Model with a Reeves drive system. The older models had a lever on the headstock that moved the belt and and pulleys. It is “variable speed” in that you have a lever that you move and the speed of the lathe is in steps of set speeds. The first position would give you the 450, move the lever then you get 600 and so on. 
It is not variable in the common term. You cannot choose a speed in between the steps. 

My first lathe 25 years ago was a Jet 1236 with a reeves drive. It was a good lathe for spindles and small turnings but under powered and undersized for items at its upper limits. You only see Reeves drive systems on less expensive lathes now a days. Most manufacturers have gone to a true variable speed. 
If you google search Reeves Drives you will find info on some of the problems people have found with this type of system. I never had problems with mine
RichP


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 27, 2019)

Rich P. said:


> I think you are looking at the older Jet Model with a Reeves drive system. The older models had a lever on the headstock that moved the belt and and pulleys. It is “variable speed” in that you have a lever that you move and the speed of the lathe is in steps of set speeds. The first position would give you the 450, move the lever then you get 600 and so on.
> It is not variable in the common term. You cannot choose a speed in between the steps.
> 
> My first lathe 25 years ago was a Jet 1236 with a reeves drive. It was a good lathe for spindles and small turnings but under powered and undersized for items at its upper limits. You only see Reeves drive systems on less expensive lathes now a days. Most manufacturers have gone to a true variable speed.
> ...



Thanks Rich, and yes I believe that is the deal with this particular drive. Is there anything specific to check with the Reeves drive that would indicate a potential problem? The post above that @Eric Rorabaugh has the link for is the exact one I'm looking at if that helps.


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 27, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Steve in VA if you're around Leesburg, check this one out.
> 
> Http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/tls/d/leesburg-jet-wood-lathe/6986813693.html



Thanks @Eric Rorabaugh, and this is the one I'm looking at later this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 27, 2019)

Check the disks of the reeves drive for any cracks or stresses. Check the centers to make sure they line up. Also chuck up a piece of wood and apply a lot of pressure to see if the head stock lifts. I use the HF reeves drive model and have been able to turn unbalanced pieces. It’s a rough ride to start but if your weighted down enough you can get it balance.


----------



## Rich P. (Sep 27, 2019)

As Lou Said. Take the back plate of the head stock off and run the lathe through the speeds. You should see the pulleys spread apart as the lathe speed slows and the pulleys get closer together as the speed increases. This should be smooth and the belt should remain tight through the process. The Reeves drive is a good system if it is maintained. It requires some lubricant every so often and inspection of the belt and pulleys.
Never move the lever for the speeds when the lathe is off and not running.

I would agree, you should chuck a piece and put pressure on the head and tail stock and do the running through the speeds. If everything looks and sounds ok then I would say it is good to go

Good luck, Jet makes a good solid lathe for the price. I have 3 in my shop.

RichP


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 28, 2019)

Rich P. said:


> Never move the lever for the speeds when the lathe is off and not running.



In addition: ALWAYS set the speed to the slowest setting before stopping it. Just trust me on this, one day you'll forget you left it on 2,000rpm last time you worked on a pen, and when you start it with a rough bowl blank it'll jump around the shop.


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 29, 2019)

Thanks again everyone for all the advice and comments!

The lathe seemed to be in great shape and ran very smooth, so I went ahead and bought it. Now onto the big task of making space for it in the garage!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 29, 2019)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 29, 2019)

Took you guys longer than expected to ask for pictures!

Getting it set up turned into a garage cleaning project vs. having some fun turning.

I still have lots of clean up and rearranging to do, but it's out of my car and set up.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 29, 2019)

Mighty clean looking!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 12, 2019)

duncsuss said:


> In addition: ALWAYS set the speed to the slowest setting before stopping it. Just trust me on this, one day you'll forget you left it on 2,000rpm last time you worked on a pen, and when you start it with a rough bowl blank it'll jump around the shop.



While Duncan makes a good point in his post, I'd like to add... Make a point to always check your speed before mounting your piece.

Do it religiously, regardless of what you are mounting, make a practice of checking your speed before you mount ANYTHING. In the event you forgot to slow it down before parking it, you can always turn it on empty and slow it down, without large chunks of wood flying across the shop. If you make this a practiced step in preparing to turn ANYTHING, it comes more naturally, and you're less apt to forget. I know, I will at times turn my speed up during final sanding at higher grit on pens, occasionally part pieces while holding them in place at speed, finish the bottoms on pieces at speed, and forget to turn my speed down. Turned one or two on that were out of balance, spit a couple out in the floor, had the lathe jumping all over while trying to shut it off with my toe, because I sure as hell wasn't leaning over in front of it to reach the switch. So, I just got in the habit of checking my speed before mounting anything. Turn it on, slow it down if necessary, then mount the piece. 

The Reeves Drive is a pretty solid system Steve, not a lot that can go wrong with them if they're not abused. There are a ton of lathes out there in the world that utilize this drive system. You may see some end play in bearings over time as the drive exerts forces opening and closing that will cause some wear laterally along the shaft. See that in my Grizzly, and have the bearings to replace them one day in the near future. This won't affect your turning in most cases as pressure applied with the tailstock holds everything in place and it doesn't affect anything.

For a Jet, in that condition, with the extras, it was a pretty decent buy at that price. The additional bed length isn't a bad thing either. While I personally haven't had a project that needed the additional length, I had a neighbor ask if I could turn some table legs, for cedar cookie tables he was building. He built a few taller tables with a shelf, and there I did use pretty much the entire bed length (40" on mine) on a dozen or so legs.

Congrats on the new lathe, I'm sure you're enjoying!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks Rocky, and everyone else for your thoughts and guidance!

While I can definitely see the disadvantages of the Reeves Drive on many levels, it was just too good of a deal for the price I actually ended up paying for everything. On top of the lathe, there were 2 chucks; a Nova G3 and a Supernova 2 with 5 different jaw sets. 3 Easy Wood faceplates. 16-18 tools, including 3 full-size Easy Wood tools, one of which was brand new, and 2 of their mid-size tools. 1 Sorby swan neck hollowing tool, though it's missing the cutter. There was a full set of Henry Taylor tools, and some old Craftsman tools as well. He also threw in an Oneida Dust Deputy and has some walnut and hickory logs I can go back and get any time. I just didn't have any more room in my Explorer at the time; tough problems, I know! The guy was super nice and just looking to clean out his garage and wanted it to go to someone he knew would use it. 

It's definitely taking some time getting used to it and remembering to always turn the speed down versus hitting the off button, and your advice of checking it before mounting is solid! All in all I couldn't be happier given what I've now got. 

Thanks again everyone!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 14, 2019)

Now that is a sweet deal! Souds like you hit the jackpot there. Once you get used to the Reeves drive you'll cuss every time you have to move a belt to shift gears. 

Maybe not your lathe Steve, but there are a few short videos here you may find useful. One on lining up centers, the other on tailstock maintenance on a Jet Lathe, one on maintenance of the Reeves drive. 

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/jet-jwl-1440vs-14-x-40-benchtop-wood-lathe


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 20, 2019)

@Steve in VA. Welcome to the dark side my friend. Before you know it you will be wasting large quantities of beautiful wood lile the rest of us addicts. Have fun sir. No matter large or small, every project I do on my lathe is rewarding. You will have quite a bit if fun doing it.


----------



## David Hill (Oct 20, 2019)

Congrats on the lathe!!!
Never had that one— just its cousins.
Sounds like you have enough to get a great start. I would’t worry about the Reeve drive- it worked fine for me on other lathes..... I started a while back and would upgrade whenever I would catch one one on CL. Now There are’t upgrades for me— I have a Robust AB now.


----------



## B-Well (Apr 19, 2022)

Steve in VA said:


> I have an opportunity to purchase a used Jet 1442 VS lathe, which would be a huge upgrade for me. I'm going to look at it tomorrow night and would love your advice.
> 
> 1) In general, what should I be weary of? Is there a tell tale sign or something specific to check that would indicate past or future problems?
> 
> ...


I have had the 1442 for many years and am very happy with it; I believe you will like it. I am about to sell my 1442 and get the 1640 only because I want to start doing some turnings that require slower speeds for some of the finishing techniques... otherwise I would keep my 1442.


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 19, 2022)

B-Well said:


> I have had the 1442 for many years and am very happy with it; I believe you will like it. I am about to sell my 1442 and get the 1640 only because I want to start doing some turnings that require slower speeds for some of the finishing techniques... otherwise I would keep my 1442.



Well, isn't this is a blast from the past! 

Thanks B-Well! I did enjoy it for a few years and put a lot of miles on her, then upgraded to a NOVA Galaxi DVR. The 1442 served me well and was a nice stepping stone! Good luck with both selling your 1442 and purchasing a new one. The 1640 will be a nice upgrade for you.


----------



## B-Well (Apr 21, 2022)

Does anyone have the Nova Orion 18"? I was pretty much set on the Jet 1640, but after looking at the Orion I see that it might be a better lathe for my needs. I watched a video of someone who has this lathe and he listed all he liked and disliked about it, not many dislikes, but the one he mentioned that gives me pause is the alarm that sounds, accompanied by a delay in beginning to spin, every time he starts the lathe turning (I'll have to rewatch the video to see exactly what the alarm was for). It seemed to serve a good purpose, but when starting and stopping often when sanding, he said it was quite an inconvenience. Is anyone with this lathe finding this to be a big inconvenience or just a small one??? Thanks everyone.


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 21, 2022)

Hey Steve, I was reading this as a new post then saw the date. Wow...... Take a moment and think about all the contests entered (and some won) on that lathe. I would say you got a great deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 22, 2022)

Gdurfey said:


> Hey Steve, I was reading this as a new post then saw the date. Wow...... Take a moment and think about all the contests entered (and some won) on that lathe. I would say you got a great deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Definitely put some miles on it and, looking back, it was a great deal that I'd do again in a heartbeat. Thanks Garry!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

